# Cannisters Comparison



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Unfortunately my Aquaclear HOB filter only lasted a couple of months before it started to get quite noisy. It must have took in some sand despite my best efforts to avoid that. As it is I am now in the market for a cannister filter but have never owned one before.
I have been looking at the Fluval 306 and the Eheim 2213. Which of these two would you recommend? Or would you point me in an entirely different direction (similar price point please)? The biggest difference I notice is the Fluval advertises a flow rate of 303 GPH and the Eheim is 116 GPH. This seems like a very significant difference to me yet the Fluval is rated for 70 gallon aquariums and the Eheim for 65. 
The tank I will be using it on is a 50 gallon tropical community aquarium. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a little out of the loop, not having had fresh water in some time. But eheim was my canister of choice. Flow is lower but design better and never had an issue. You do need to figure out how to seal them and prime them properly. But there maybe something that's changed in the 5 or so years since I have been active. Boxing Day is the day to get one. Big thing is maintenance on them.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I have owned many brands of canisters and I can say the top two are eheim and fluval for me right now. Again this all comes down to personal preference and use. 

Eheim (classic) hasn't changed their canisters in a long time. I personally don't like eheims connections and their basket method of holding all the media together. I feel like it takes double the time to separate, clean and restock the eheim classic filters. Oh also priming it sucks...lol 
All in all I'd only get a classic if it's on sale or you're getting it cheap. 

Eheim Pro on the other hand is what all eheim filters should be. The Pro G65 has a powerful motor , amazing flow and doesn't seem to get clogged or reduce flow rate as much as I found in other filters. It's a one button push to release the intake and out take so it makes it easier to remove and clean. It's all compartments so it's easy to store and clean media. Also priming isn't too bad with the Pro. All in all I love the pros but the price isn't too wallet friendly (try and find deals)

Fluval - Fluval has stepped up big in the past few years by putting out an all around great canister filter. I own a couple and I can say that they're awesome, great flow rate, has multiple media baskets for easy change, also super easy to clean and remove. Only issue I find is that the quality of motors (mechanical) isn't as smooth operating as my eheims. But when you're paying half the price.... i can accept that lol
All in all fluvals are super user friendly and have an amazing flow rate. The trick to fluvals is getting them on black Friday or boxing day at petsmart. They're half price.
(If I were you'd I'd get a 406 on boxing day at petsmart, gonna be your best bang per buck and you'll be super happy)

A notable to look into, is the cobalt canister. I've heard good things but not sure if they make one big enough yet. 

Cheers


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

Eheim is the way to go as I have 6 Eheims running 2213, 2215, 2217 & Pro 3.
They are very reliable and I compare them to Aquaclear hang on filters that run and run, kinda messy to clean at times but the 2213 has internal basket and so does the Pro models. The cost is more expensive but worth it as I have had to only replace the impeller from wearing out on a used canister that I bought & used for 8 years. I have used several Fluval models 304, 305 & 405 as I had issues with the hoses coming off, the quick release mechanism breaking and priming not working and countless hour trying to restart after cleaning so I could not get rid off them fast enough. The Fluval flow rate is at least 2x more powerful but the slow flow rate on the eheim still does a better job of cleaning the bio load on the tanks. Just my 2 cents or in this case nickels worth.

Happy Boxing Day Shopping


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

As other members have posted, if you are looking to do a switch out on filters then this should be a good time to grab some Boxing day sales 

I have used Eheim "classic" series (2213 and 2215) for many years and I have found them to be reliable, easy to start and do a good job. I actually run smaller size HOBs in conjunction with my 2213 and 2215. I find that the combination of filters allow me to mix up my flow rates and the cleaning protocol is easy to manage as I rotate the schedule. I like to "over" filter because I "over" stock ! 

Also of note is the Rena Filstar XP canisters. I used to run them before I went all Eheim (which I did just for ease of parts and repairs if necessary - better to stick with one brand vs multiple brands IMO). The Rena brand are competitively priced, have a decent sized pump and are pretty easy to clean.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

only fluval id buy is the fx6
ive seen to many of the smaller ones with issues plus they use more electricity then the competition 
the eheim classics are stilll around for a reason
renas xp filters are pretty good, easy to clean low power consumption
what size tank and the type of livestock are you keeping?


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all of the replies. Very helpful.

I am certainly leaning towards the Eheim, but I suppose in the end it will depend on how good of a deal I can find. One of the most important features is the noise of the filter, and it sounds like the general consensus is that Eheim's are slightly quieter. I am, however, worried about the slow flow rate, but maybe I'll get real lucky and find a deal on the next level up.

Blunthead, I am using the filter on a 50 gallon tropical aquarium. Currently it is stocked with:
6 Black Neon Tetras
2 Bristlenose Plecos
6 Cordydoras Sterbai
3 Swordtails

Hoping to add 6 more Black Neon's and 2 Angelfish to the mix soon.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

You got a 50 gallon? Get the Eheim 2217. The Eheim classics are awesome filters. If you take care of it, we're talking about a 10 year + life span. 

Dead silent. Also the "double-tap" connectors that come with Eheims make maintenance a breeze. It's a set it and forget it filter. No fuss, no issues.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Eheim all the way. I have 2 2262's on my 265 - they are dead silent and can go for 3 months between cleaning. Very simple design with no nasty filter baskets to waste space and get dirty. I also have a 2217, again dead silent and is plug in play right out of the box - it comes with all the media. I would get a 2217 for your 50 gallon - you can never have enough filtration.

Hope this helps....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

i think i had 2 2213 on a 90 I had and would completely clean one every month or sometimes 2. The quick release is a must. Better to get 2 smaller ones than one big one but thats just me. Also stock up on media.

I used to go to the local walmart and pickup a big role of quilt filler (filter floss) change the carbon every time and just rinse the media and sponges they can last almost forever. 

your bio load isn't that big. remember fish always appear hunger and everyone over feeds so you can cut way back. 

I was told once that a fish's stomach is about the size of one of their eyes so feeding based on that concept. Also in the wild fish rarely have the opportunity to eat every day.

last bit of advice water changes are the key to 90% of all your problems


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

I also think the 2217 is ideal for your setup
i usually run a canister and a aquaclear on most of my tanks
u should be good with the 2217 on that setup tho


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Check out the Eheim Pro series, they are like the new "Classic" series that everyone and their ancestor love so much. 

If you must get a Classic, get the 2215 because you can switch the motor with a 2217 easily. Oh and don't worry about having too much flow, the 2215 will slow down to a trickle.The connections sucks too! Eheim Quick Disconnects? More like, quickly get a towel disconnect.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I also vote for the Eheim Pro. Can't go wrong with an Eheim...


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

While I agree you can't go wrong with Eheim, I will chime in with my limited experience with the Cobalt canister which I have running as a second canister filter on my 110. I have to say I really like this filter. It doesn't have a motor, instead it runs with a pump on the intake. Maintenance is super easy, when you open the top the pump still runs so your water never stops circulating. The trays can go in any direction so its dummy proof, holds a lot of media and is self priming. Honestly if they made a bigger model I would replace my other canister (aquatop) with it just because its so easy to maintain. I'm not a huge fan of the aquatop so I'm not going to suggest it


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

the eheim pro 2s were very good, most of my canisters are those and the older rena xp series. i had a bunch of pro 3s but but got rid of them all, they had problems with the heads leaking. the new pro4s are coming ill be getting one of them as soon as they do to try out, look very similar to the pro3s. whats nice about them is they only use like 13 watts of electricity


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Once again, thank you everyone for all of the replies. I picked up an Eheim 2217 tonight and it is now up and running. Being my first canister it certainly was interesting to see the comparison in how much media a canister vs. HOB filter holds.

I've left my Aquaclear running alongside the Eheim until some bacteria builds up in the Eheim. This is the correct thing to do, yes? With the two filters running there is certainly a lot of current in the tank. Will this be problematic for the fish/plants?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes and current is a good thing. Surface agitation is a must. You probably have enough bacteria with out the hob but leaving it for a week won't hurt.


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

Right on as better to get 2 small then 1 big as I run 2217 & 2215 on my 90 gallon tank. I always augment with a sponge filter as I have run into my HOFs not resetting after a power surge like last night.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep.

I used 2 Sponge filter when I had fresh. I use to have discus and two large sponge filters were the main filtration. then clean one every other month. Fry love it and some plecos eat it


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Quick question concerning my new Eheim 2217. When I do water changes the water is going to drop significantly below the spray bar. Is it okay to turn the filter off during this time? If so, am I fine just unplugging it and plugging it back in?

Also, is it okay to have excess intake and outtake tubing? I read that you should cut the tubing down so that everything just fits, but I left the tubes at full length in case the filter ever goes on a different tank set up and I need the length.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

yep just unplug it when you do a water change and plug it back in after. Sometimes you have to tip it to get the air out.


----------



## trinifishguy (Jan 29, 2015)

The hot magnam canister filter ones of best filters have ever owned also have a 360 c and they both work amazing


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I've tried them all including Eheim Classic and Pro, Fluval FX5, Marineland/Tetra but my favourite by far is the Rena Filstar XP canister filters. 

They all share the same sponges, baskets, quick disconnect valve, hoses etc. regardless of what size you buy so if you're like me and have 9 ranging from XP2 to XP4 you don't have to worry about spare parts as much.

Very easy to clean and maintain which is very important when you have so many filters and tanks.
--
Paul


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> I think I've tried them all including Eheim Classic and Pro, Fluval FX5, Marineland/Tetra but my favourite by far is the Rena Filstar XP canister filters.
> 
> They all share the same sponges, baskets, quick disconnect valve, hoses etc. regardless of what size you buy so if you're like me and have 9 ranging from XP2 to XP4 you don't have to worry about spare parts as much.
> 
> ...


I agree 

I run 6 Rena XP canisters and 2 Eheims

I use the Eheims on my smaller tanks because the XPs have a more powerful flow and makes a small tank like a washing machine


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

RCShevalier said:


> Quick question concerning my new Eheim 2217. When I do water changes the water is going to drop significantly below the spray bar. Is it okay to turn the filter off during this time? If so, am I fine just unplugging it and plugging it back in?
> 
> Also, is it okay to have excess intake and outtake tubing? I read that you should cut the tubing down so that everything just fits, but I left the tubes at full length in case the filter ever goes on a different tank set up and I need the length.


Yeah it's fine. You can turn it off then plug it back in. I cut the tubes but be careful how much you cut, make absolutely sure you want it that length or you'll have to reibuy tube later on.

For water changes/maintenance I can give you some tips on how to avoid having to re-prime and try and avoid air bubbles in the canister afterward.

As long as you close all the quick disconnect valves before removing the canister and not get any air into the hoses, when you reconnect it there shouldn't be any need for priming. You can even replace the canister back in full of water and it will just restart. Also as long as you don't lower the water level beneath the intake it shouldn't screw up the siphon either.

Only thing to keep in mind is if you put the canister in without any water and the water level is over the spray bar. That when you open the valves that it will siphon from both the output and intake, which might make it hard to prime. So if you're putting the canister back in without water in it, make sure the water level in the tank is lower than the return. Open the valve for the intake and the siphon should start filling the canister. Then you can top up the tank.

Also if you don't feel like rinsing out the white floss pad to reuse and you're too lazy to cut out floss to size. You can buy the fluval fx5/6 floss pad. It fits pretty well with maybe a 1mm gap at the edge. It's about $8 for a pack of 3. A lot cheaper than eheim brand.

If you want a sponge pre-filter on your intake, get a cheap aquaclear sponge and cut a hole in it and shove it over the grill.

To get out extra air bubbles in your canister. Turn the output valve of the quick disconnect halfway closed. Unplug the filter. Wait for a few seconds. Plug it back in. Open valve. Rock the canister back and forth a bit.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has looked into the new *Eheim Pro 4 *series. Might consider switching from my 2217 for my 80 Gallon freshwater tank.

The older *Pro 3 G90 *model is selling at around 240$. Not sure I wish to get this after all the horrible reviews regarding leaking.

The new *Pro 4 Model 350*, is sold at 320$ at Pets and Ponds. Not cheap!

Cheers..


----------

